# Mushroom season again...



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

Been picking a lot of Kings the past week or two. They are so tasty. My favorite is using them in an omlette each morning. So satisfying eating free!

Anyone else have King boletes showing up?


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Not yet!


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

Those are not a very common bolete to find around here.
I'm finding chanterelles and chicken fat suillus, pine boletes,
and a few puffballs....after the rain now it might be a good 
time to get out on the weekend for some serious shrooming.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Waiting for fall rains for the chanterelles. Usually find an odd one here and there when out in the woods. We have a little mushroom shed and some inoculated oak logs so we grow a few, usually too many at a time so we dehydrate those. Freeze all the chanterelles we can fit in the freezer, dry a lot and when they start we gorge ourselves. Nothing better sauteed in butter. Hard to cook much in the summer and fall without a handful of mushrooms around here....James


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

The little town here was known for it's Mushroom Festival in the 70's and 80's. Fire Departments' yearly money maker was the Chanterelle mushroom Tillamook cheese burger. 2 big half pound burger patties, 2 cheese slices and all the grilled mushrooms and onions they could pile on with a big red slice of garden ripe beefsteak tomato. 1 was enough for our whole family....James


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

Went out for a while and see what shrooms are
around currently....no boletes....
Found a few young fresh oyster mushrooms, chanterelles,
and s few older pig ear gomphus (purple chanterelle)...
The pig ears I find in a couple of areas grow in good numbers
later....probably now after next rains....

It is raining this weekend, so probably a better time to forage
for pleurotus and chanterelles.... Boletes probably come shortly
after.


----------

